# Fair Food



## gene_mingo (May 2, 2009)

The annual fair is in town and it has inspired me to try and recreate some of its tasty treats.

So for dinner to night I will be making Frybread, beans and carne asada. MMMmmm!

just wanted to share.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Romans922 (May 2, 2009)

What's that have to do with a fair?

I enjoy funnel cakes, corn dogs, etc.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 2, 2009)

They call them Navajo tacos at the fair here.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 2, 2009)

One of my best friends when I live in Phoenix had a trailer and sold Navajo Tacos at all the fairs. He and his extended family owned most of them in the area. They were all from Tonga! They also did luaus! Those were a blast to do.


----------

